# Bull/Knick Trade Proposal



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

ERob, Fizer, Crawford, Rose

for

Houston, Thomas, Ward

Comments?


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

Sure, we'd do it, but who is going to brain wash Jerry Krause into thinking this is a good idea?

I reckon it would take about 250 straight hours of physical and mental torture to warp a mans mind that badly.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

I think I'm up for the task  .

It's interesting, I proposed a similar trade with Miami for Jones/Grant and was told it was the worst idea ever by the Heat respondent. Go figure.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Where do we sign?


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

that would be a great trade. getting Jalen Rose would be awesome. we'd actually have a great player here. too bad we couldn't get rid of spree too


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

I'm used to getting shelled for these proposals. I'm getting suspicious about the Knick players. Usually the fans overvalue their own players and undervalue the other teams players.

Why are you so in favor of the trade?

Houston: better 3 PT shooter and a true 2, bad D, soft, biggest contract of the bunch, 2 years older than Rose

Thomas: 4/5, good D and rebounder, foul magnet

Ward: vet 1, good 3 PT%(this year) 1 year left on contract

Am I off here? What else should I know?

I'm very  .


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

The Knicks are not winning right now, and many believe they will never win with this cast of players. Many fans feel that we missed the rebuiding boat, and are now sinking. 

Houston is a great player, and I love him, but as long as he is around our roster is basically set in stone. The general feeling is that no team in the league would be willing to take on his contract because he would do the same to anyone. If we could move him for a head of red cabbage with only one year left on it's contract, we probably would.

I love Thomas too, and would like to hold on to him, but realize that he has worked himself into a fairly valuable commodity in this league (his improvements over the past few seasons have been great). He is a tough big man with a reasonable contract. To facilitate a trade, we would need to give him up most likely. Just a harsh reality.

Ward is also a good player, but he is gone after ths year anyways, I doubt we would resign him and I doubt he would want to anyways. He's had a good run, but it is time to move on.

And as far as the players we would be getting back, the Knicks desperately need to get younger and taller. This adresses one of our concerns. Rose is a good offensive player, Crawford will be good, I think, and E-Rob, if he stays uninjured could be a great bench player. But most importantly this would give us some flexibility, giving us theoretically "tradeable" players and also giving us a chance to get below the cap within the next 5 years, a hope we don't have right now.

Hopefully I cleared some things up for you.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

dice'man: Thanks a bunch. Yes I understand and I can tell you do too. I only wish the Miami posters understood that smaller shorter term contracts are easier to move.

An intelligent and informed response and it was appreciated. 


P.S. :
I was thinking maybe you didn't know the flaws of the Bull players but clearly you do.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

WE WANT POSTELL!


:yes:


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

actually, houston isnt such a bad idea for chicago, after, he is a better shooter than rose, and his presence will mean a greater threat from the perimeter and more space for the power play of edy curry and to a lesser extent, chandler

if the bulls can get eddie jones as well, i reckon they'll chalk up quite a few more victories next season.


----------

